# No IP Address when 722k connected to router, HELP



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

This has been an on going situation for about two weeks now and I have just about given up, but still determined. 

I have been trying to hook my cable router to the back ethernet port on my VIP 722k. What I would like to do is utilize the Blockbuster Movie pass, that I have through Dish, but I am not having any luck getting an IP address. I have called Dish customer support for help so many times that I just finally realize I could not get what I needed. They did send me a replacement 722k receiver as they thought this was what was wrong, still no go. I have tried 3 different routers. My ethernet cable is 75ft long. The current router I have hooked up is a D Link. I also have Homeplug with ethernet cable pluged into wall socket. The 722k is just not reading an IP address. I rearanged everything so that I do Not have any plugs going through surge protection. I have charter internet with plenty of MGs (15). Is there Anything anybody can tell me that I may be doing wrong and/or customer support may be missing.

Thank you in advaned, I do appreciate any help/advice!

One last thing, the New 722k does not have the option for Blockbuster Movie Pass when pushing DVR button? The old Vip722k does?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

First, do not try both homeplug and direct cabling at the same time. For troubleshooting purposes it will make it easier on everyone if when testing one method, the other is unhooked.

Second, if you plug something else into that port will it receive an IP from the router? Do you happen to have MAC filtering turned on in the router? You need to check these to make sure your router is operating properly before diagnosing the connections.

Third, try a different cable - it's possible yours is bad. Is the one you have been using pre-packaged, or made by someone? Is it a patch cable or a crossover (null modem) cable?

If you're wanting to check the homeplug setup, make sure the Slinglink ethernet is plugged into the router, and directly into a wall socket. Then unplug the receiver to reset and plug it directly into a wall socket. Homeplug may not work depending on your houses electrical grid.


----------



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

First, thank you for your reply.

I have tried just home plug with out any sucess. I have not tried ethernet cable with out home plug pluged in.

I have been able to get an IP address out of my PS3 but it takes close to 30 seconds before it shows and then I do not have a connection with the PS3. I have a mac address on the PS3 but mostly thats about it. I do NOT know how to turn on/off MAC address or the filter. I do not even know where to go or really what it does.

The cable came in a package sealed, it is a cat6, 75 ft long bought new. I just looked it up, its a Brand New! 75FT 550MHz UTP CAT6 Premium Patch Cable.

I did exactly that, --quote--"ethernet is plugged into the router, and directly into a wall socket. Then unplug the receiver to reset and plug it directly into a wall socket." House was built in the early 70's, it may not work with the Homeplug?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're having trouble getting your PS3 to connect to then I would start with troubleshooting your router since it is the only common element to both problems.


----------



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered a new router/modem, I will try this. One thing I did notice is it says, "private account" under the IP on my PS3? I got the IP to show up finally on the PS3 but it took 30 seconds for it to register. It will not lock on when trying to connect. Probably does not make sense but I think this is why my 722k Receiver is not getting an IP? New modem/router sounds like the fix.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please let me know if the new router fixes the problem for you. Thanks.



military369 said:


> I went ahead and ordered a new router/modem, I will try this. One thing I did notice is it says, "private account" under the IP on my PS3? I got the IP to show up finally on the PS3 but it took 30 seconds for it to register. It will not lock on when trying to connect. Probably does not make sense but I think this is why my 722k Receiver is not getting an IP? New modem/router sounds like the fix.


----------



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

I sure will. I will update the forum!


----------



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

The wireless router/modem swap worked! I now have my Blockbuster movie pass and my ps3 WORKING! Thank you very much to All that replied. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## military369 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ethernet to 722k and wireless to PS3, I just wanted to be clear and hope this helps someone in the future. Also Blockbuster Movie Pass appeared on the 722k, Thank you so much.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad to hear it. Enjoy!


----------

